# Any Open University students out there?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Lizzie and I have both been studying with the OU for over two years now.

I've taken MST207, S207, SXR207, SM355, SMXR 355 and S357. This year I'm taking S103, SXR103, SXP390 and SMT356.

Lizzie's done S103, SXR103, MST121 and TT280. This year she's doing S283.

For those of you who haven't studied with the OU, that will be a load of gobbbledegook (hmm, how do you spell that anyway) Basically, it's all physics and maths.


----------

